# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Конкурсы для детских музыкальных театров

## Ксюша-ОК

Ищу партнёров и единомышленников для организации проведения фестиваля детских музыкальных театров и студий мюзикла в Киеве весной этого года. 
Руководители оных, отзовитесь!!!

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

*Ксюша-ОК*,
Привет!  Отзываюсь! Но оптимизма  по поводу такой СКОРОЙ организации фестиваля не разделяю. Хотя повезти детей куда-то хочется. Нам правда Киев далековато. Я кстати, тоже задумывалась об организации чего-то подобного. Но это такой объем работы! А времени как всегда катастрофически не хватает. Оксанка, желаю удачи в этом творческом порыве!

----------


## Ксюша-ОК

Маринка, мне самой стрёмно:-)! Дело для меня новое, но очень хочется. Уже существующие фестивали или не охватывают наш жанр, или охватывают частично, или требования слишком (напр., что бы все дети были примерными отличниками и образцами для подражания. Честно, у меня таких и половины не наберётся - не идут примерные в артисты :-), особенно мальчишки, да и как это проверять будут?). Может этой весной и не получиться, тут ты права... Но ты не теряйся, может ещё и пофестивалим :))))) А что у тебя за коллектив?

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Конечно, пофестивалим! У меня самодеятельный народный театр. Несколько групп: немного взрослых (сейчас с ними туго, не до творчества людям, особенно мужчинам, а без них - ничего интересного не поставишь), большая группа ( 25чел) - студенты. С ними классно, они заводные, полны сил и энергии, готовы заниматься хоть каждый день. И две детские группы: подростки (16 девчонок, с мальчиками напряг - мигрируют) и малыши (младшие школьники) - 10 человек. С малышами занимаюсь только второй год - еще слабенькие. Со всеми группами занимаюсь отдельно, но постановки делаем разные: и по возрастным категориям и соединяю разные группы.

----------


## 20Lili12

Напишите мне если такой фестиваль все-таки состоится. С удовольствием будем поддерживать отношения с коллегами.

----------


## Ялосина

И мне такой фестиваль интересен,если состоится буду рада.

----------


## 20Lili12

Дорогие коллеги!
Если кто-то располагает информацией о фестивалях и конкурсах для Детских театральных коллективов, занимающихся мюзиклом и музыкальной сказкой, пожалуйста напишите! 
Все что предлагается - это отрывки до 10-15 минут и кроме театра еще куча жанров. Хочется найти профильный фестиваль, посмотреть что делают другие в этом жанре, ну и оценить свои силы.

С уважением, Lili

Пишите или на форум или _popowalili_@mail.ru

----------


## Alenajazz

Здравствуйте! Я работала хореографом в детском музыкальном театре "Эксперимент" (Таганрог), наши ездили на конкурс театров в Москву, на "Синюю птицу" (проводит театр Сац), очень высокий уровень!!!!

----------


## medel72

12 Всероссийский фестиваль детских и юношеских театральных коллективов "Маска - 2009". В этом году он начнется 17 августа, и будет проходить по 22 августа в Астраханской гос. филармонии(концертный зал им. М. П. Максаковой). Фестиваль проводится в рамках празднования юбилейных дат со дня рождения классиков отечественной литературы А.П. Чехова, Н.В. Гоголя, А.С. Пушкина, а также в год, объявленный Организацией Объединенных Наций - Международным годом астрономии. Фестиваль проходит под девизом: " ЧЕЛОВЕК - ЕСТЬ ВСЕЛЕННАЯ!"В 12 Всероссийском фестивале принимают участие детские и молодежные театры городов: Москвы, Санкт - Петербурга, Волгограда, Пензы, Новороссийска, Астрахани и др. 
Адрес оргкомитета: 414000 г. Астрахань, ул. Володарского 9, ОГОУ ДОД ОЦРТДЮ оргкомитет фестиваля "Маска - 2009" 
Контактные телефоны: (8512) 22-17-92- тел. факс.
(8512) 22-23-56
(8512) 47-14-47 -Докучаев Евгений Николаевич.
@-mail: ogou-dod@yandex.ru

----------


## Milya

Как можно познакомиться с положением?

----------


## medel72

Спасибо за сообщение! Познакомиться с положением можно по телефонам, которые даны в сообщении. Есть еще телефон Члена оргкомитета 89275759156 - Инночкина Вера Павловна, он все все подробно расскажет и направит по ссылкам , по сайтам...в общем разберетесь. Фестиваль замечательный, его любят и взрослые, и дети...

----------


## Milya

Ссылки и сайты нашла без труда. Только нет там данных, а звонить в другой город - как-нибудь потом.  :Tu: 
Странно, в архиве - последний фест был в 2005г....

----------


## medel72

Фестиваль проходит раз в два года. Наш фестиваль стабилен, пользуется популярностью у коллективов, появились постоянные участники. Положение я выложу позже, так как я - рядовой член жюри и у меня его нет пока на руках. Почему нет информации в ин-те? Не знаю, завтра спрошу у руководителей...

----------

